# tv graphic



## enalletac (Oct 4, 2008)

the cable information at bottom of tv wiil not display and can not read information just as you wold see at at a news statin such as msn it seems lik the screen is to small to fit graphis


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you telling me something or asking me something?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Change the aspect ratio of the TV.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Try pressing the "aspect" button on the cable box remote.


----------

